# 18000K   and   1800K



## Brouli (Dec 18, 2006)

:joint: Ok   so   what about this light,
i was lookin at picture with spectrum colors (something like that)
this bulb  gives you 18000K  thats looks perfect,  in blue spectrum  
http://www.petguys.com/-015561116300.html
did anybody try this before ??
any opinion will be good
Thanks


*o yeaaa   what T10  stends for ?? sound like terminator* ))  


and  those are what i found on another side of spectrum

http://www.bulbtronics.com/technology/hidg-general-electric-sox35-21296.html

and there is a light bulb called  18" 15W T8 Aqua-Glo
that like one above it  give you 1800K 
aquarium lighting   are they any good 
????????????????

HICK

STONEY BUD 

TBG

SS

iTHINK IS WORTH TO TRY 






ok this is from the back of the box

Manufacturer:           NV Philips Gloeilampenfabrieken 

Lamp Power:             35 Watts 

Lamp Current:           0.60 Amps

Lamp Voltage:           70 Volts 

Bulb Finish:                Indium Tin Oxide Film Soda-lime glass 

Overall Length:           310 mm 12¼ inches

Luminous Flux:            4,300 lm (Lighting Design Lumens)

Luminous Efficacy:      122.9 lm/W (Lighting Design Efficacy) 

Colour Temperature & CRI: CCT: 1700K CRI: Ra-44 

Chromaticity Co-ordinates: CCx: 0.574 CCy: 0.425 

Rated Lifetime:          6,000 hours (Guaranteed to 4,000 hrs) 

Warm-up & Re-strike Time: 10 minutes Instantaneous 


PRICE :  $ 35.17


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2006)

To be honest, "I" have never tried/used anything other than standard warm and cool flourescent tubes and cfl's. I found that aquarium lights, plant lights and pet(reptile) lights, to be both more expensive AND less less desirable for spectrum than the common old everyday shop bulbs.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

I've never used anything like it but would probably lean towards CFLs and the likes, fine for veg but you'll probably want more for flower. Usually T10 is referring to the way the bulb plugs into the socket. T10 is a common term for one type of the two prong type flouro. sockets.
How hot it gets is going to be a concern also. The farther away from the actual plant you get with it, the more the lumens drop, more so with some types of lights than others.


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> To be honest, "I" have never tried/used anything other than standard warm and cool flourescent tubes and cfl's. I found that aquarium lights, plant lights and pet(reptile) lights, to be both more expensive AND less less desirable for spectrum than the common old everyday shop bulbs.


 
They are more expensive... unstead of $1-$3 per 4 foot bulb you are talkin $8 per bulb. They have a wider spectrum.. but put out half the lumens. They still veg plants well imho tho.


----------

